# Happy Thanksgiving!



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

I give thanks for all the support, encouragement, honesty, opinions, thoughts, and friendship I have found here.

It's going to be a challenging day for a lot of us. But know there are others that understand and will be sending you good thoughts and prayers.

Much love and light!


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Wren. I have so much to be Thankful for; Good health, wonderful kids and a roof over my head. But as you said, this will be a painful time that we need to get through the best we can.

I'm going to enjoy a Thanksgiving with some neighbors today and treat myself to a movie later on. Tomorrow, it's Thanksgiving with my 2 kids and my family.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Wren. And to all others who are on here with us.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to US! Wren...thanks for the support and caring throughout these months.


----------



## mls31 (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Turkey Day! I hope we have many more happier Thanksgivings!

I am thankful for:
1. A family that loves, supports, listens, and wants to be around me no matter what. 
2. My health
3. A job that I'm loving
4. A dog who loves cuddling with me in bed so I don't have to sleep alone
5. New friends
6. Endless possibilities for the future!


----------



## forwardtherapy (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been invited to my first Thanksgiving this weekend. And I am looking forward to it!


----------

